# Mika, Manna and Pryderi



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

oow great pic of your dogs..


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

*Cute dogs!!*


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Thats a nice selection of dogs tashi


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pic's


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely pics tashi they are looking lovely


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Beautiful dogs Tashi - and lovely pics!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

top three are 'forum' dog Manna and the last one is brother Pryderi (deri)


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

This is both of them playing out the run today


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

aw just look at em  

stunning looking dogs, someones gonna be lucky wen they get their hands on one of them.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> aw just look at em
> 
> stunning looking dogs, someones gonna be lucky wen they get their hands on one of them.


Manna is now definately staying Deri is still for sale at the mo but they are such loving pups that it would really be a shame to part them


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

lovly dogsgo on keep the other one to


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

paws said:


> lovly dogsgo on keep the other one to


and yes they have both stayed lOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Here are some photos of Mika taken tonight after his bath

Loe this ones for you


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

tashi said:


> Here are some photos of Mika taken tonight after his bath
> 
> Loe this ones for you
> 
> ...


    ohhh myyy lorrrddd tashi 

i honestly cant beleve how gorgeous she is.... i cant pick a picture out of that lot i like the best...she is beautifull and i am lurrving the fur hehehe.

Has she been shown yet???? me thinks shes gonna go far for sure.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

ps...she stand well nice.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

tashi your dogs are beauties...love the pictures


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

LOL she is a he I know hes too pretty for a boy and yes he went to a show last weekend but it was a 'cut and dried' one LOL but he did have a second in the puppy class


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> tashi your dogs are beauties...love the pictures


Thankyou when the weather brightens up (if ever) will take some of Manna and Pryderi now they have really grown since the last time I took photos of them


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

tashi said:


> LOL she is a he I know hes too pretty for a boy and yes he went to a show last weekend but it was a 'cut and dried' one LOL but he did have a second in the puppy class


ops lol .. non the less hes gorgeous lol...i really like him ALOT.


tashi said:


> Thankyou when the weather brightens up (if ever) will take some of Manna and Pryderi now they have really grown since the last time I took photos of them


Well now, i look very much forward to them


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics tashi, I cant believe how much he's grown  he's stunning I can I have him pleeeeeeeeeease


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> great pics tashi, I cant believe how much he's grown  he's stunning I can I have him pleeeeeeeeeease


ohhh no no no...i asked first 

He has gotton big aint he...hes coloring is really nice...i like his brown leg lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> ohhh no no no...i asked first
> 
> He has gotton big aint he...hes coloring is really nice...i like his brown leg lol.


how about joint custody  he's huge compared to when I saw him last time, I love his colouring to, he's a stunning boy and I bet he knows it too lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> how about joint custody  he's huge compared to when I saw him last time, I love his colouring to, he's a stunning boy and I bet he knows it too lol


joint custody it is lol.

Oh and he knows hes lovely alrite...look at them pics...hes posing lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

typical male, when they are gorgeous they know it lol 

p.s, we need to get him from tashi first lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Due to popular demand here is Manna


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww lovely dog tashi,,,,beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> awww lovely dog tashi,,,,beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


cant believe he is now 5 months doesnt seem that long ago they were being welcomed through the forum


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous is all i can say!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

wow hes really grown...he is very handsome, luv his dear face awwww.

how come ones got a stump??? are you working that one????


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> wow hes really grown...he is very handsome, luv his dear face awwww.
> 
> how come ones got a stump??? are you working that one????


i can see tails on both dogs lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> wow hes really grown...he is very handsome, luv his dear face awwww.
> 
> how come ones got a stump??? are you working that one????


the one with the stump is his 8 yr old imbecile mother lol


----------

